
NASA Satellite Data Show 30 Percent Drop in Air Pollution over Northeast U.S. - wakahiu
https://www.nasa.gov/feature/goddard/2020/drop-in-air-pollution-over-northeast
======
AtomicOrbital
I have noticed the air smells cleaner lately ... its common knowledge
transportation is a double digit energy consumption category ... I only wish
this reduction in moving about becomes a permanent goal of everyone

